
Large Hadron Collider forced to halt - bradgessler
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7626256.stm
======
ivey
Physicists from the future strike again!

"It was speculated that all accelerators producing large amounts of Higgs
particles like the Superconducting Super Collider (SSC for short) would call
for initial conditions to have been so arranged as to finally not allow these
accelerators to come to work."

\-- Test of Influence from Future in Large Hadron Collider; A Proposal /
<http://arxiv.org/abs/0802.2991>

